# When is this global warming going to end?



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm cold!

burrrrrrrrrrrr,
dan


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

When your pipes burst and you're in the desert.

April


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

After the warmest winter on record in MInnesota, we just been tagged with the coldest April on record. Snowed yesterday!

doc


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah, we had an accumulation of snow on the ground two days in a row...and snow flurries the last four days now.  

UGH!
dan


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Same as you  here we had the same


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We usually get one of the biggest snows of the year in April. It's been snowing in the mountains but not here in the valley today. Probably been pretty unsettled for BeemerChef living outdoors as he is.

phil


----------



## fadeaway (Apr 11, 2007)

man, least its cold for u guys, it went from 70 to 92 in less than a week... in march...


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Lucky you fadeaway


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad I read this LOL I realized I was shivering at 72 -- time for me to stop whining, buck up and get out there and plant some herbs!!! Have a hot toddi on me, and back up your chilly rear to the stove and get toasty! Or just come visit me in California   :smiles: Cheers! <hm, shall I do marjoram or oregano...? Definitely need more sage for wild mushrooms on toast....>


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Warming with globes? I reckon ovens are better


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

fadeaway,

Try 86F to 18F degrees in a week in April.

:suprise:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

And then back down again. In April.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

OYE! Mama nature's got your number. Hope you didn't have anything new planted yet.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Just watched a movie called "An Inconvenient Truth". Worth watching for anyone wondering about global warming. (Or anyone at all who isn't and thinks it won't happen).

Looks like its gonna get a lot hotter.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's a website that might balance some of that out for you. Remember the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. Don't just believe it because Al Gore says it's so. There is a lot of conflicting information on what should more accurately be called climate change. Don't make up your mind from one source. There are many more sites that present solid data arguing that humans are not the major cause of the current change in climate. They're easy to find with Google.

Competitive Enterprise Institute

Kevin


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link MH. I realise that AIT should not be taken as the bible for climate change/global warming, and there are many models for the changes being observed worldwide. There are natural cycles in the warming and cooling in the earth's history, but it would appear the recent changes to be way outside the "norm". I followed the link and find it to be almost as selective and biased in its arguments as some parts of AIT, to my mind. I'm not from the States so am unaware of any political motivation either side may have, so try to base my thoughts on facts and figures.

And I'm still worried....


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

DC, I'm just glad you read it. One must check out both sides before making up one's mind. There's plenty of info out there that disputes many of the current claims. I respect any one's opinion. I really respect an opinion or belief from someone who's willing to look at other evidence before they form an opinion. You seem to be that type of person.  Those are the type of opinions that can sometimes lead me to change my mind.

Climate change discussions can become pretty heated, and there are way to many instances where one or the other side of the argument proclaims the other side as idiots, and that's pointless.

Kevin


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks MH 

It is and will remain a heated (double entendre?) debate as its an important issue, perhaps, in the long term, the most important. It requires level headed discussion (hard for many as the motivations behind doing anything/enough about it are politically and economically driven) and also world wide collaboration to make any real difference.

It is time we cleaned up humanity's impact on the planet if for nothing else than to limit pollution. Can the planet cope with our ever increasing impact? Or is it too rapid - only time will tell.

Ok ok hopping off my soap box here sorry hehe :crazy: I'm not a died-in-the wool greenie just a concerned citizen


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

These discussions can get heated. While I don't buy all the hype I hear about global warming, I'm sure that the pollution and use of natural resources, can't be good for the world around us. The main thing that really gets to me in all of this is the people who are such staunch supporters of people changing their lifestyle. More often than not, it's not someone like me who as much because of economics as concern limits their usage of gas, drives a small economy car, sets their thermostat on 68 in winter and leaves it there, uses little or no air conditioning in summer, etc. Instead it's someone who flies all over in huge jets, drives SUVs and even rides in caravans with other SUVs, lives in huge houses which require much more to heat and cool than a small dwelling, etc. If it's so important, then why don't these people scale back on their luxuries which cause pollution and use up these resources?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Too true Allie. Every bit helps. We have had a recent drive here organised by a tv station to turn off the lights in business buildings in central Sydney for one night, rather than leaving the buildings illuminated all night. It was a great success and you can imagine how much electricity would have been saved. Even if each household just turns off one light they are not using at night time, times that by the number of households, there are savings made. Simple stuff.

Economics have a lot to do with it. We can't all afford new "hybrid" cards, or to replace our light globes with the energy efficient ones (they don't fit inside a lot of light fittings anyway!). But even just buying a lower wattage light globe (within reason-we don't want eyestrain or to be bumping into things  ) can make a difference.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree it's the small changes overall that help. We use flourescent bulbs and have been for several years. Yeah, they cost more in the initial investment but they do save on the electric bill. With two kids in the house, I find myself saying, "Turn off the lights" all day long or "Turn off the tv when you're not watching it" among other things. I plan my shopping and errands around one day of the week. Lots of times I go on the weekend because that's when the family can go and get everything done in one day. Except for one trip of about 6 miles every other week to the bookmobile, I stay home most days and let Les take the car to work with him. That saves an extra 40 miles per day from me driving him to and from so I can have the car. We don't have a new car but it gets close to 40 mpg so that's also a big help to both our bank account and the environment.


----------

